# Good source for full extenstion slides?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I need 8 pairs of 12" full extension slides for some shop furniture, so nothing fancy, just something thats a good value and of decent quality. I found these below:

http://smile.amazon.com/Promark-Extension-Drawer-Slide-Rating/dp/B002IMJ3N8/ref=sr_1_2?s=hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1442317712

Does anyone else have a place that I should be looking at?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use woodworkers hardware….they have some for $45.80 …KVTT100.

I used these in my shop and been very happy with them.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Redoak. Looks like with shipping, they're about $10 more than the amazon ones. Are woodworker's hardware discount codes common?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

10 sets is the norm per box and they usually w/s for Redoak49 mentioned. 
Be sure to get brackets for them too if they're going to connect to the back of the cabinets.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

> I use woodworkers hardware….they have some for $45.80 …KVTT100.
> 
> I used these in my shop and been very happy with them.
> 
> - Redoak49


I went ahead and ordered 10 of these…great reviews out there for these, much better than the Amazon ones. Thanks.


----------

